# iPhone Xs Max chính hãng Apple xuất xứ Mỹ



## phungoc90 (21 Tháng sáu 2020)

Giá bán: 18.350.000đ
Quà khuyến mãi

Tặng gói bảo hành 12 tháng 1.000.000đ
Trả góp 0% lãi suất thẻ tín dụng
Giảm giá 20% (Cường lực, Ốp lưng)
Giảm giá 200.000đ mua thêm tai nghe Airpod 2, Airpods Pro
Giảm giá 200.000đ mua thêm tai nghe Bluetooth Taotronics
Giảm thêm 100.000đ khi mua 1 máy kèm


----------



## thuhien (16 Tháng bảy 2020)

ib


----------



## onlyluck (14 Tháng chín 2020)

ok bạn


----------

